# Riding folding bikes on gravel roads/canal paths



## robokot (4 Jun 2014)

Well, my thread was ignored in the other sub forum , hopefully someone here will be able to answer my question.
Will a folding bike handle rougher terrain?

Also, can't decide between a Raleigh Evo 7 and a Dahon Vitesse D8, the former is twice cheaper but the Stowaway from Raleigh has been getting positive reviews, so I'm wondering if I'm not overpaying for a Dahon.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_911317_langId_-1_categoryId_165577


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (4 Jun 2014)

Depends on the folder. I have a Bike Friday New World Tourist which copes with a bit of off-roading fine - I did the "Cornish Coast to Coast" on it last week, 11 miles of old mineral railways, and it was as good a ride as my hybrid. A Brompton would be much less suitable - plenty of boaters have them for 'lock-wheeling', but that's usually only a few minutes' towpath riding at a time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2014)

Richard Fairhurst said:


> Depends on the folder. I have a Bike Friday New World Tourist which copes with a bit of off-roading fine - I did the "Cornish Coast to Coast" on it last week, 11 miles of old mineral railways, and it was as good a ride as my hybrid. A Brompton would be much less suitable - plenty of boaters have them for 'lock-wheeling', but that's usually only a few minutes' towpath riding at a time.


A Brompton would be a little less suitable than a bike with larger wheels but with the right choice of tyres and tyre pressure one can easily handle canal paths. Even with a lump my size on board.


----------



## chugsy (4 Jun 2014)

I have a Dahon Speed P8 - it doesn't get used that often but when it does it's normally on bike trails and canal path sort of stuff (Sherwood Pines, Tissington Trail etc...). Handles fine. tyres are Big Apples so lots of cushioning there. My sister has a cheaper Viking folding bike - does ok on canal paths but the quality is lower, gearing is slower and handling poorer. You get what you pay for I guess?


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jun 2014)

Tyres if wide enough should handle gravel fine. The only problem you might have is on soft loose surfaces where running at less than max pressure will help.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jun 2014)

Brommies are...interesting on gravel or other loose / squidgy surfaces.
It's certainly not impossible though.
Anything with 20" wheels ought to cope OK - BMX bikes seem to cope off-road, frinstance.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jun 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Brommies are...interesting on gravel or other loose / squidgy surfaces.
> It's certainly not impossible though.
> Anything with 20" wheels ought to cope OK - BMX bikes seem to cope off-road, frinstance.


More to do with tyre choice, imo/ime, than wheel size per se.

Put some 25c high pressure slicks on an mtb and ride it off-road and you'll find the handling ... interesting.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> A Brompton would be a little less suitable than a bike with larger wheels but with the right choice of tyres and tyre pressure one can easily handle canal paths. Even with a lump my size on board.


My experience too.

I ride my Brompton as my winter (multi-modal) commuter, and for little errands generally. There are times I need to slow down and take things a bit easier, but I've only had to get off and walk in four inches of fresh snow (it seemed to close over the wheel rims and "grab" the wheel - tbh, I'm not sure bigger wheels (short of a fatbike) would have helped any. 



Snow Brompton by John the Monkey, on Flickr

It's fine on gravel (as long as you're not regularly encountering large, unavoidable holes, and you can slow down and pick a line). Big lumps and holes (or properly loose surfaces) you either need to avoid, or use a different bike. The upside, of course, is that the bike's fold (and folded size) is unbeatable once you arrive - if that's the important thing (b/c you need to take a train, or have limited storage) the tradeoffs are worth it.


----------



## MarkF (5 Jun 2014)

I've a Dahon D7 and my good lady has a Philips Boardwalk (think that's a Dahon too), both have M+'s, both have had years of gravel trail and rough towpath use with no issues and they ride surprisingly like our "normal" bikes.

I think the Dahon cost about £300, the Philips £90 second hand in good condition, no difference in quality IMO.


----------



## gpx001 (5 Jun 2014)

My Dawes Kingpin (a re-badged Dahon) cost me £300 a number of years ago but has proved itself on rougher terrain. This includes: towpaths, gravel paths, logging tracks and even some rough and very rutted bridal ways

I do agree it is more about tyre choice, but good to know that the frames, etc can handle abit of non-tarmac use


----------



## seadragonpisces (12 Jun 2014)

I have my Dahon Jetstream and it is perfect for that. I will be taking it with me when we go to the Yorkshire Dales in a few weeks to watch day 1 of the TDF.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2014)

I find my Brompton skittish on cinder tracks, but bike handling skills come into it.

Mine are nothing special, that's not false modesty, I see lots of riders who can clearly handle a bike better than I can.

I'm guessing a more skilled rider than me wouldn't have the same problem with a Brommie.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Jun 2014)

Loosening the grip on the bars somewhat is the key for me - an iron determination that the bike will go where you want it, WITH NO DEVIATION doesn't work - loosening up a bit, and going with the skitter (within reason) works for me.


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Jun 2014)

The Dahon has 1.75 semi slicks so it should be fine on gravel. Canal paths can get a bit swampy tho so hard to tell. The stock tyres on the Raleigh don't look so fat and I can't see the size them listed on the spec. Might be worth niping in a Halfords and having a look, guess no bother to swap for something else tho.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jun 2014)

I use my Brompton, with standard tyres at 90-100psi on mud, grit & grave paths in parks etc and with a bit of caution on the Rchdale canal towpath into Manchester which has everything from mud, loose gravel, through big slick cobbles to lovely smooth tarmac sections,

You can do it fine with common sense, looking for your line & Plan B, using your knees and elbows as suspension and as @John the Monkey says, loosen up, go with the flow a bit, know how to ride out a wobble (don't go tense nor force the steering is the key) and have the courage to go; within reason; where the bike wants to rather than where you would push it.

I have done it on my 700x23 roadie ONCE before as well. compared to this, the Brompton is a doddle.


----------



## rualexander (14 Jun 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised at how well my Brompton handled on a pretty rough section of forest track recently


----------



## jefmcg (15 Jun 2014)

My mezzo (same wheel size as a brompton) happily managed 50 miles on this path - with my help :-) Stand marathon tyres.


----------



## Bromptonphile (15 Jun 2014)

robokot said:


> Well, my thread was ignored in the other sub forum , hopefully someone here will be able to answer my question.
> Will a folding bike handle rougher terrain?


Not very well, in my experience, assuming you mean a small-wheeled folder The smaller the wheels, the bumpier the ride, which is why folders usually have frame-suspension. I ride my Brompton on tow-paths, which are reasonably smooth, but even then, a big-wheeled bike is better.


> Also, can't decide between a Raleigh Evo 7 and a Dahon Vitesse D8, the former is twice cheaper but the Stowaway from Raleigh has been getting positive reviews, so I'm wondering if I'm not overpaying for a Dahon.


Get a Brompton!


----------

